# Having trouble finding aphids



## skronkykong (Jan 1, 2007)

Now that I'm actually wanting aphids in my yard I can't find any. I guess I overharvested. I found a type of weed that they seem to like more than my roses but lately they have not been coming back. 

Does anyone know of a specific plant I could grow that is a magnet for aphid infestations? Thanks.


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

Clover, kale, mustard greens, huney suckle bushes, rasp/black/boysenberry, plums, sunflowers (usually happens in the fall and w/ the right ant species to farm/carry them on such a robust plant). There are a lot of different trees that are prone to such heavy infestation that often the tree will no longer bare and often succumbing to death after a couple years of the continual onslaught. Just to name a few, though choices are nearly endless and that goes for the toxic plants relished by some aphids. If you can't eat the plant yourself w/out dyeing, don't feed the aphids from it to your frogs. I prefer planting (maintainable/non-noxious) weeds or something by seed as to not become a permanant inclusion of hideous eye sores like trees/bushes.

One reason you may not have any this time of year is some aphids (all temperate) have intervals of mating and laying eggs at certain points in the season. In my case (which sounds like yours) the eggs hatch in the spring they go crazy for a while (especially roses) bare more females, a couple weeks or so later the males hatch (the winged ones), mate and the females begin to lay again no longer baring live young. You should expect to see them again when it gets a little cooler and the eggs begin to hatch again aug-sept

If you don't know the plants they are feeding from, don't feed out the aphids no matter how desperate you think you are.


----------

